# Fruit Poll - Which is your favorite?



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

Which is your favorite fruit?
Again, I'd like to see which is the favored group amongst the foodies.

If your favorite isn't listed, go with your next choice.
Remember, you can only vote once!

(and yes, I know cranberries don't grow like the other berries, but they are called berries, and they are similar)


----------



## crewsk (Jun 17, 2005)

Peaches are my favorite but I love all fruits. During the summer I tend to crave fruit all the time.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 17, 2005)

Strawberry and pineapple


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm the same way, Crewsk - I love all fruit in general. But, I'm mad for berries!
----------------------------------------------------------

(Oh, and yes, I know that kiwi isn't listed. Sorry!)


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 17, 2005)

I need to vote for multiple categories, too!  I love berries but they're tied with citrus, watermellon (don't really like other melons), stone fruits, and apples.  Other than bananas (love them IN things, just not alone) and some melons, I love just about any fruit.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 17, 2005)

One of my favorite summer breakfasts is to take half a cantaloupe & fill the center with frozen grapes & other berries & top with vanilla or plain yogurt with honey mixed in.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 17, 2005)

why don't cranberries grow like other berries jkath? they are harvested a little differently (due to the fact that they float well when ripe), but they grow on knee high bushes like many other berries.


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2005)

I love too many fruits to pick just one type (but I did for you jkath   ). I don't think I have ever met a fruit I didn't love.

Bananas are way up on my list, but so are melons like honeydew and cantaloupe.


----------



## middie (Jun 17, 2005)

i voted for other cause i like 'em all except for melons


----------



## luvs (Jun 17, 2005)

i like strawberries the best. with whipped cream.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 17, 2005)

MMMMMM pears!!!


----------



## sarah (Jun 17, 2005)

love all fruits,but mangoes,guavas,oranges and melon are my favorite


----------



## ironchef (Jun 17, 2005)

"F" is my favorite category, but "D" is close behind. Also the exotic Asian fruits like Lychee, Longon, and Rambutan.


----------



## roxygirl (Jun 17, 2005)

Berries!!! Especially with ice cream and chocolate. Or infused in with vodka!!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

Roxy - vodka infused berries are quite a treat indeed! (Try it with Malibu...you'll love it too!)
Have you ever "injected" a watermelon with vodka? I haven't, but have had friends tell me it's quite an _interesting_ party food.


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Have you ever "injected" a watermelon with vodka? I haven't, but have had friends tell me it's quite an _interesting_ party food.


We used to do that in college. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

I never tried it, as I am not a fan of the watermelon. I'm one of those "proper freaks" that won't eat messy foods without a fork. Thus, no watermelon , no corn on the cob, no ribs...etc. I even ate pizza with a knife and fork until my h wouldn't stop teasing me.


----------



## ps8 (Jun 17, 2005)

Voted for "other", because my favorite is the wonderfully juicy, sweet *cherry*.    Would it be in one of the other categories?  Wasn't sure...


----------



## HanArt (Jun 17, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I never tried it, as I am not a fan of the watermelon. I'm one of those "proper freaks" that won't eat messy foods without a fork. Thus, no watermelon , no corn on the cob, no ribs...etc. I even ate pizza with a knife and fork until my h wouldn't stop teasing me.


 
Girl, you're missing out on some of the best things summer has to offer!!!

You can eat watermelon with a fork, but unless you strip the kernels from the cob and the meat from the bones you're outa luck with the other two.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jun 17, 2005)

A baseball hard, tart, right off the tree in mid October Macintosh Apple.  I live for that


----------



## middie (Jun 17, 2005)

jkath what if there were no forks around? then what would you do huh? lol


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

HanArt said:
			
		

> unless you strip the kernels from the cob and the meat from the bones you're outa luck with the other two.


 
I eat corn on the cob all the time - I just stand the corn on one end on the plate and then cut with a sharp knife, going downward toward the plate. It's wonderful, and quite often, the corn stays in large groups. Try it!
(As for ribs, even when cut off of the bone, I just don't care much for them)

Middie, without forks...I'd use my tools from my toolbelt. Yes, I am a walking self-contradictory oxymoron.


----------



## middie (Jun 17, 2005)

okay smarty pants what if you didn't have your toolbelt then??? lol
and NO you can't go borrowing other people's toolbelts !


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

hmmm. Well, then, I'd probably fashion one out of the limb of my fig tree.
And, that's Miss Smarty Pants to you

(hee hee hee)


----------



## Paint (Jun 17, 2005)

Lychees are my favourite fruit.  I found some in Marshalls the other day that were preserved in Sake....I ate them straight out the jar, then drank the Sake syrup... and I didn't share either!!!

Paint.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I never tried it, as I am not a fan of the watermelon. I'm one of those "proper freaks" that won't eat messy foods without a fork. Thus, no watermelon , no corn on the cob, no ribs...etc. I even ate pizza with a knife and fork until my h wouldn't stop teasing me.


Now now there Missy, watermelon can to be eaten with a fork  I'v never ever just picked it up and munched away..Can't do it to drippy, but love melon and use a fork and knife YEP i do...The only rude thing I do is SPIT out the seeds   Corn on the cob Oh no your missing a great treat...Tell ya what, wait til your all alone, then hang over the sink but use corn tines and just douse the thing in butter and go for it..I dare ya  I don't eat ribs either so   Ma will let ya off the hook there 
Kadesma


----------



## Paint (Jun 17, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I never tried it, as I am not a fan of the watermelon. I'm one of those "proper freaks" that won't eat messy foods without a fork. Thus, no watermelon , no corn on the cob, no ribs...etc. I even ate pizza with a knife and fork until my h wouldn't stop teasing me.



I STILL eat Pizza with a knife and fork....so does my husband.  Our kids think we're weird!!

Paint.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2005)

Paint said:
			
		

> I STILL eat Pizza with a knife and fork....so does my husband. Our kids think we're weird!!
> 
> Paint.


I use a fork too..That's not weird, it's smart..Nothing worse than molten cheese running down your lip and over your chin..Hurts like uhhhh blazes 
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

*sigh of relief* 
Glad to know I'm not the only one!

Kadesma - I just don't like getting messy - Mom said I was an easy kid (this is where my OCD kicks in) I'd beg to wear Sunday dresses every day and I never got dirty 'cause it was icky. (unlike my tomboy sister)


----------



## pdswife (Jun 18, 2005)

I picked the melons.. but, only because I had watermelon the other day and it was so good.  I really love peaches and apples and grapes and pears and plums!  They are all so good.


----------



## HanArt (Jun 18, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I eat corn on the cob all the time - I just stand the corn on one end on the plate and then cut with a sharp knife, going downward toward the plate. It's wonderful, and quite often, the corn stays in large groups. Try it!


 
I do that when I blanch corn for the freezer or add kernels to black bean salad ... but there's nothing like eating it right off the cob!

I guess you don't eat boiled seafood either ... crawfish, shrimp, lobster, crabs? What about fried chicken, French fries, popcorn?


----------



## jkath (Jun 18, 2005)

no seafood, but that's cause I really don't like it. I am, however, learning how to cook it for my family, as I don't want them to miss out on it. I really don't eat fried foods, except french fries, and those are few and far between, as my mouth gets horrible reactions from salts. But, give me a plate of veggies, a steak, some pasta and a glass of milk and I am one happy camper!


----------



## HanArt (Jun 18, 2005)

What about hamburgers, beignets (oops! that's fried), cheese & crackers, chips & salsa, crudites, chocolate-covered strawberries, cookies, bbq chicken, roasted peanuts, prosciutto-wrapped asparagus, olives, pickles, chcolate truffles ... the list is endless!


----------



## jkath (Jun 18, 2005)

forks work wonders! It's not that I don't eat things without forks, I just choose to eat foods that don't drip, or are greasy.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jun 21, 2005)

Tomatoes, tomatoes. But I keep forgetting that they are fruit.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

love red delicious apples, and red plums, as well as nectarines.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

Soooo hard to pick but berries win out for me. Close on their heels are melons, tropical fruits, pears, grapes, figs and apples.


----------

